# Premium Upgrades: Driver Profiles



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

I didn't find this anywhere on the forum but was wondering if anyone of the forum knew if this is in the works or already exists. On the spec sheet for the Model 3 under Premium Upgrades there is a line that states "Custom Driver Profile", in my mind that means the car will automatically change seat, mirrors and steering wheel when my wife and I switch between driving. However with everything in the car being electronic will that also mean air vents, car settings, etc?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KirbyTurbo said:


> I didn't find this anywhere on the forum but was wondering if anyone of the forum knew if this is in the works or already exists. On the spec sheet for the Model 3 under Premium Upgrades there is a line that states "Custom Driver Profile", in my mind that means the car will automatically change seat, mirrors and steering wheel when my wife and I switch between driving. However with everything in the car being electronic will that also mean air vents, car settings, etc?


We don't yet know what the "memory" in the profile is covering, but seeing as how the vents are electronically controlled I would anticipate that should be stored in the driver's profile. It makes sense that if memory controls mirrors, steering wheel, and seats that it would also handle the vents as well though.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I hope the driver memory is part of the phone app so you can select the driver profile BEFORE getting in the car rather than smashing your knees and head trying to squeeze in after your wife drove to the store!

Dan


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I hope the driver memory is part of the phone app so you can select the driver profile BEFORE getting in the car rather than smashing your knees and head trying to squeeze in after your wife drove to the store!
> 
> Dan


LOL! I usually fill my wife's car up with gas on the weekends, I am kind and set the driver profile back to hers when I park it back at home. That is also the "no tech" option


----------



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I hope the driver memory is part of the phone app so you can select the driver profile BEFORE getting in the car rather than smashing your knees and head trying to squeeze in after your wife drove to the store!
> 
> Dan


I don't want to select anything. It should know based on my phone even though my wife and I will be in the car at the same time . I can't wait to see how Tesla addresses this.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KirbyTurbo said:


> I don't want to select anything. It should know based on my phone even though my wife and I will be in the car at the same time . I can't wait to see how Tesla addresses this.


Like anything else there would probably be a priority. I can sync multiple phones with my car. It will always look for my phone first though and then a second phone next.


----------



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Like anything else there would probably be a priority. I can sync multiple phones with my car. It will always look for my phone first though and then a second phone next.


The issue with that current set up is when the car is in the garage and my wife goes to use the car and the car picks up my phone because my phone is also in range. I'll have to turn off the bluetooth on my phone or she will have to select her profile manually. Granted she or I can just make the manual adjustment however I would love for someone to solve it and make it automatic.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KirbyTurbo said:


> The issue with that current set up is when the car is in the garage and my wife goes to use the car and the car picks up my phone because my phone is also in range. I'll have to turn off the bluetooth on my phone or she will have to select her profile manually. Granted she or I can just make the manual adjustment however I would love for someone to solve it and make it automatic.


Yes and I have that problem! If I hop in my wife's car to take it out and her phone is near the garage in the house it picks up her phone over mine.

Sigh...

First world problems


----------

